# Nerviger XP Fehler - explorer.exe stürzt ab bei rechtsklick auf *.exe datei



## nickelback (10. März 2004)

Hi,

wenn ich auf dem Desktop oder in irgendeinen Ordner eine *.exe Datei mit der rechten Maustaste anklicke, schmiert meine explorer.exe ab und reproduziert sich nach einigen Sekunden neu. Um das Problem auf den Punkt zu bringen, ich kann keine *.exe Dateien mehr mit rechtsklick auswählen. Ich hab schon das XP Reperatur Programm drüber laufen lassen, hat aber nichts gebracht. Mein Virenprogramm findet zwar gelegentlich nen Virus, kann mir aber vorstellen das es daran liegt. Ein Trojaner ist es auch nicht. Er hat jedenfalls nichts gefunden. Was könnte ich sonst noch machen ohne das Betriebssystem neu aufspielen zu müssen.

Danke!

nickelback


----------



## Enrique Estes (20. März 2004)

*explorer.exe stürzt bei rechtsklick ab*

Hallo!

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem seit einigen Tagen. Schreib mir doch mal bitte welche Programme du so installiert hast. Vielleicht können wir ja einen gemeinsamen Übeltäter ausmachen. 

Hast du eventuell auch das Servicepack 1.5 installiert bzw. alle aktuellen Sicherheitspatches von Microsoft?

Hoffe wir können den Fehler finden!

Gruß!

Enrique


----------



## kingmarco (21. März 2004)

*Eine Lösung*

Nachdem ich für das genannte Problem im ganzen Internet keine Lösung gefunden habe, hab ich mich kurzfristig dazu entschieden mal selber in der REG zu suchen. Und siehe da, ich habe doch tatsächlich was gefunden. Ich habe folgenden Schlüssel entfernt: 

Wichtig ! Den Gesamten Schlüssel „exefile“ am besten vorher sichern (z.B. nach C:\ exportieren)

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\CmdLineExt
@="{9869EFB4-18E9-11D3-A837-00104B9E30B5}"

Also den Kompletten Schlüssel „CmdLineExt“ im Ordner \exefile\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers löchen.

Jetzt  alles wieder. Ich werde jetzt mal versuchen den Rechner neu zu starten. Wenn ich mich nicht mehr melde hat es nicht geklappt.

Viel Erfolg

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Marco Klöpfer.
Wichtig ! Den Gesamten Schlüssel „exefile“ am besten vorher sichern (z.B. nach C:\ exportieren)

Alles Klar, es geht. Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg.

MfG Marco Klöpfer.
Besucht mich auf http://www.kingmarco.de.


----------



## Enrique Estes (21. März 2004)

*Fehler behoben! *

Hallo Kingmarco!

Es hat wirklich funktioniert!  Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


Gruß!

Enrique


----------

